# Prof. Inder Singh Ghagga Speaks On The Traits Of Sant Samaj Fraternity



## Admin (Mar 4, 2010)

*Prof. Inder Singh Ghagga Speaks on the Traits of Sant Samaj Fraternity at Gurmat Parchar Kendar THOBA*

YouTube- Prof. Inder Singh Ghagga 1 Gurmat Parchar Kendar THOBA

YouTube- Prof. Inder Singh Ghagga 2 Gurmat Parchar Kendar THOBA

YouTube- 3 inder singh ghagga

YouTube- Prof. Inder Singh Ghagga 4 Gurmat Parchar Kendar THOBA

YouTube- Prof. Inder Singh Ghagga 5 Gurmat Parchar Kendar THOBA

YouTube- Prof. Inder Singh Ghagga 6 Gurmat Parchar Kendar THOBA


----------



## BhagatSingh (Mar 5, 2010)

Why doesn't he simply say??
Aj "Jutiyan de sikh" hon ya na hon, jutiyan de patar jaroor han. :rofl!!:

Edit: After finishing the whole thing: Love this propagation of science! :happy:


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Mar 6, 2010)

Excellent observations on the state of our Panth TODAY...lost in rituals  worshipping sants babas pooja of  idols drinking dirty water, smearing ashes, matha teking to footwears and similar things as well as marrhhees graves, of muslim pirs and Sakhi sarvar types of muslim babas....most sikhs have DERAILED from the EK GURU..EK Shabad..EK Vichaar..EK maryada of SGGS...
Listen carefully..this is the TRUTH.happymunda:happysingh:


----------

